# True HP of a 291cc Ariens motor?



## MinnTim (Jan 20, 2014)

I've g**gled it a few times and it comes in around 9HP. But I would like to think for $400 more than a 28" the 30" has at least a full HP more in the motor.

Does anyone know exactly what the 291cc engine on a 2014 Deluxe 30" is rated at for HP?

Thanks.


----------



## Colored Eggs (Dec 7, 2012)

Engine cc can not accurately say how much hp the engine creates. I would see if it has the torque specs for the engine. Example I have a 400 cc engine in my lawnmower (flat head) However.. Its rated only at 11 hp. Its all about the torque and not just about the cc's


----------



## MinnTim (Jan 20, 2014)

Thanks and yes, that makes more sense. God knows this thing has a ton of torque at the wheels right now.


----------



## mkd (Dec 31, 2013)

minn tim! if it's an ariens ax engine it is made by lct and they have the decipher codes for your serial number. on my serial number it starts out 1375. the 13 is the year built and the 75 is the rated horsepower of 7.5 hp. the other formula i've seen for hp is the rated torque which in my case is 12.5 times the governed rpm which is 3600 divided by 5252 and it gives the answer of 8.568 hp. here is the page from lct. http://lctusa.com/resources/SERIAL_NUMBER_DEFINITION.pdf if you look deep enough it will tell you what number or letter in your entire serial number means. i copied it for my reference for my ariens i just bought. i've been wondering what the h.p. was for the 254 cc engine i have in my 921.


----------

